# I got a new MTB!



## mlctvt (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a mountain bike about 25 years ago but I never really used it much, I never developed any skills etc. I continued to ride road bikes over all these years though. Last fall I bought a fat bike thinking that I could ride through the winter with it. I did ride much of the winter but as I started riding more and doing group rides the fat bike definitely became limiting. I'd really enjoying MTBing though, I was thinking I wanted to keep going and not just MTB ride in the off season. I thought about getting another wheel set like standard 29er or 27.5+ that I could also run on the fat bike but then I'd when I rode a friends $6200 Spec Camber I was blown away. I started shopping for a new full suspension 29er. This is what i bought- 2016 Trek Fuel Ex 8. 






After my first 9 mile ride today I'm very happy with it. It climbs incredibly, handles so much better than the fat bike, downhills I can take at full speed, and it just floats through rock gardens etc.  I can't wait for the next group ride, I don't think I'll be in the back of the group any more. Now I just have to work at minor tuning of the suspension and using the dropper post, I've never had one before. 
I'll still try to ride 4000+ road rides this year but I've already got 136 MTB miles in this year, this bike should keep me interested for more. 
You guys were right Mountain biking is a blast. I feel like a kid again.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats, nice ride!


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 4, 2016)

Great looking bike. I'm sure that it's a real blast to ride. Having just bought a new mtb as well, I am really looking forward to this season. Although I'm still enjoying the snow we're having here in Boston, I can't wait for the woods to dry up a bit.
I'm just curious, what's the weight of your bike? This is one specification that a lot of bikes just don't list.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 4, 2016)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm just curious, what's the weight of your bike? This is one specification that a lot of bikes just don't list.



It's heavy at 30.2 lbs for a 17.5" size. I think all FS bikes are heavy. The Fuel EX9 is slightly lighter(the same frame but 1X11 instead of 2X10). The dropper post is heavy and so are the wheels. People have gotten the EX8 down to about 27 lbs and the EX9 to 25-26 lbs but this costs $$. Even my friends Specialized Camber Expert MSRP $6200 weighs about 27 lbs. 
Still I'm coming from a 33-35 lb fat bike , this bike accelerates so fast compared. I really don't notice the weight. Now if you're coming from a carbon hard tail at 19-21 lbs the extra weight might bother you.


----------



## KD7000 (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a nice ride.  ~30lbs is really not that heavy.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice ride!!!  Congrats!


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 5, 2016)

KD7000 said:


> That's a nice ride.  ~30lbs is really not that heavy.



I'm guess I'm used to my 16 lb road bikes, lol


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2016)

My pivot Mach 6 Carbon comes in at 27lbs.


----------

